# Great Cut 3/GCC AR-24... leaving "hairs" behind



## Mekanik32 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello all. First time poster here as I just got my AR-24 a few days ago and got up and running. The biggest issue i'm having is that the cutter is leaving behind these little "hairs" around the cut lines of my images, almost like an outline, but inconsistent and highly annoying. Does anyone have any tips as to if it might be the cutter or maybe a setting I might have entered wrong in Great Cuts? I'm using adobe Illustrator CC to vectorize images before printing. Thank you for the help!


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello! It's likely that you have multiple cut lines. Try selecting and deleting a layer or parts of your design on the files that had the "little hairs".


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Also check the thickness of your lines. It may be cutting both edges of the line.


----------



## Mekanik32 (Nov 1, 2015)

My image is just a one-layer, one-color design. I've used a similar machine before with nothing like this happening. It's like the machine cuts it once, then goes back and cuts it again, and then it leaves those little slivers to pick out.


----------



## Mekanik32 (Nov 1, 2015)

Blue92 said:


> Also check the thickness of your lines. It may be cutting both edges of the line.


All the settings look just like they do on the other machine (puma III), just that this one is leaving all those little slivers behind next to the cut edge.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Create a simple box graphic, maybe 2" X 2". Cut it. Does it cut once or twice?


----------



## Mekanik32 (Nov 1, 2015)

Blue92 said:


> Create a simple box graphic, maybe 2" X 2". Cut it. Does it cut once or twice?


It cuts twice.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Odds are then that it is cutting both sides of the path. 

I don't remember off the top of my head but for Corel there is a specified line thickness needed by Great Cut so it doesn't cut both sides of a line.


----------



## Mekanik32 (Nov 1, 2015)

Blue92 said:


> Odds are then that it is cutting both sides of the path.
> 
> I don't remember off the top of my head but for Corel there is a specified line thickness needed by Great Cut so it doesn't cut both sides of a line.


I'm using Illustrator. I'll keep messing with it, I'm sure I have some setting put in wrong.


----------



## HeyPhred (Sep 4, 2013)

I have had trouble with double cutting in the past with Illustrator and Greatcut2.
I have found that I could get it to stop if I changed the art work to outlines before I send it to GreatCut.

I have very limited knowledge of all this, however it seems it was a problem of how I was making or filling in the graphics in Illustrator.


----------

